# ein Spinnennetz darstellen



## Klarabella52 (9. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe seit kurzem das Adobe Photoshop 6.0. Ich möchte gerne in einer Landschaftsaufnahme im Vordergrund ein möglichst realistisches Spinnennetz darstellen.Ich weiß aber nicht, ob oder wie das geht. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
Liebe Grüße
Klarabella


----------



## metty (9. November 2005)

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen bei tutorials.de.

Das geht bestimmt. 
Gemacht habe ich das selber noch nicht, aber möglich ist es bestimmt.

Hier mal ein kleines Tutorial: http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/tut_spezial03.php
Ansonsten ist Google dein Freund 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Klarabella52 (9. November 2005)

Donnerwetter, das ging aber schnell. Zuerst mal Danke für die nette Begrüßung und den Link werde ich mir auch gleich genau ansehen. Sieht ja schon mal richtig spannend aus. Mal sehen, ob ich damit weiter komme.
LG
Klarabella


----------



## metty (9. November 2005)

Kein Problem, viel Erfolg!

Gruß, Matthias


----------

